# Auger Belt cut through plastic shield.



## John Deere Dude (Jan 19, 2019)

New member here. Questions on a 828D I am stumped I can't figure out why the auger belt cut completely through plastic shield. I put on a new belt this morning and the new belt and is still visible outside of shield. Anybody have any ideas. Thanks


----------



## jeffwoehrle (Oct 30, 2018)

Not quite sure what you mean. Can you post a pic?


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

You are talking about the belt cover I assume? 

Only thing i can think of is that the new belt is not routed properly, is too long, or not the right width for the pulley groove. 

The belt must be rubbing on the inner surface of the belt cover to wear a hole through it. 

Did the hole appear while you were the machine was blowing show, or just idling with the auger disengaged? 

Pictures would really help showing the damaged cover, engine pulley with auger belt visible, belt keeper(s) bars. Also show how the belt sits in the pulley with the auger engaged, and when it is NOT engaged, so we can see how much slack the belt has around the pulley.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with skutfkut, the belt is routed wrong? Wrong belt, too long and slapping? Do you have belt stays?

Posting a video would be the best. Pics are second best.


----------

